#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2014-01-22
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/01/22/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<asasdas> hi
<asasdas> how t
#ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 2015-01-21
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-appdev-1 to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/appdev-1/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/01/21/%23ubuntu-uds-appdev-1.html
<stephwilson> Hey SDK guys! I know some of you are wondering about the new App Guidelines, which are going on the Design website. The first draft will be going live on Monday at the latest. It would be great to get your feedback on it! I'll post the link in here when it is up and running.
